# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Halter-Style Sundress with Lacy Skirt and Sun Bonnet



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
November 22, 2013

HALTER STYLE SUNDRESS WITH LACY SKIRT AND SUN BONNET

#6 US needles
Fine fingering yarn, #2 weight, baby yarn or sport yarn

NOTE:
Yarn over (YO) means to bring yarn under needle to the front. When you knit the next stitch it makes a loop over the needle, which will be purled on the next row.
SKP means to slip 1, knit 1, pass the slipped stitch over the knit stitch.
For this pattern: PSSO is part of a procedure that begins slip 1, knit 2 together - PSSO - pass the slipped stitch over the 2 knit stitches.

Halter Top:
Cast on 32 stitches. Knit 4 rows.
Bind off 12 stitches, knit 8, bind off 12 stitches. = 8 sts.
Attach yarn and knit 8 across 8 stitches.
(Right Side) - knit and increase in the first and last stitch on each side.
(Wrong Side) - knit, with no increase.
Continue to work in this manner until there are 24 stitches on the needle.
Knit one row even, with no increase.
Next Row: Knit and increase on each side on EVERY ROW for 12 rows (to the waistline). = 48 sts.
Waist:
Knit in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 4 - 6 rows.
Lacy Skirt Pattern:
Worked in multiple of 8 stitches + 1.
Row A: Knit and increase in every stitch across the row. = 96 sts.
Row B: Knit and increase 9 stitches evenly spaced across the row. = 105 sts.
Work in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.

Begin Pattern:
Row 1: K3, YO, slip 1, K2 tog, PSSO, * YO. K5, YO, slip 1, K2, PSSO, *; repeat from * to * across, ending with YO, K3.

Rows 2-4-6: Purl.

Row 3: K1, K2 tog, YO, K3, YO, * SKP, K1, K2 tog, YO, K2, YO *; repeat from * to * across, ending with SKP, K1.

Row 5: K2 tog, YO, K5, YO, * slip 1, K2 tog, PSSO, YO, K5, YO, * repeat from * to * across, ending with K2 tog.

Row 7: K2, YO, SKP, K1, K2 tog, * YO, K3, YO, SKP, K1, K2 tog; repeat from * across, ending with YO, K2.

Repeat these 7 rows for pattern. Work 7 pattern rows FOUR TIMES, ending with a purl row. Work 4 rows in garter stitch (knit every row) and bind off in knit. Sew back seam.
Option: Work pattern rows FOUR TIMES. Purl one row. 
Ruffle at hemline: * P1, Knit in front/back/front of next stitch, continue from * across row, ending with P1.
Next Row: * K1, P3, continue from * across the row, ending with K1.
Repeat these two rows for 8 rows. Bind off in K1, P3. Sew back seam.

OPTION #1: For a long halter style gown, work 7 pattern rows SIX TIMES. = 42 rows. Work in garter stitch for 2 rows and bind off in knit.

OPTION #2: This pattern will look very nice as the skirt for a bathrobe or wedding gown.

SUN BONNET

#6 US needles
Yarn used for halter dress above.
Cast on 112 stitches. Rib in K3, P1 across the row - for 8 rows.
Next Row: Knit 2 together TIGHTLY across the row. = 56 sts.
Work Lacy Skirt Pattern (above), Rows 1 through 7.
Knit in garter stitch (knit every row) for 5 rows.
Knit and decrease (knit 2 together) 10 times.= 36 stitches. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam. Hat will be in a donut shape with an open top.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks you are very generous.

SEA


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great and thanks again!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

you do some lovely patterns its a shame they are to big for my doll


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Elaine, lovely :thumbup:


----------



## peggypat (Apr 3, 2013)

So darn cute, anxiously awaiting download.


----------



## marilynjs49 (Jul 4, 2013)

thank you so much for the pattern. My great niece will benefit from your generosity.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable!!! You have done it again and thanks for your generosity. Have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so cute.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi My doll is only a 16 inch how could I make them fit her with your patterns


----------



## Pegshobby (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Elaine. Lovely outfit especially the hat! You are so generous.
pegshobby


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

very cute!! Thanks for yet another beautiful gift--this will be great with my Madame Alexanders--they have vinyl chest from waist up.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for all the patterns. You are so generous!!


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you so much great pattern my GD's will love it (me too)


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you for all your patterns and for sharing them. Jan


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Another adorable creation! You are so talented and so generous to share with us - thank you!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

vera M said:


> Hi My doll is only a 16 inch how could I make them fit her with your patterns


I would try using needles a couple of sizes smaller. You could just knit the bodice portion first and try it on the doll. Then you could check to see if it needs any minor adjustments. Once you get that fitted (it's the crucial part), then you can continue with the skirt.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you so much - getting an 18" doll for GGD for christmas - so after the first of the year I will be making her some doll clothes. beautiful pattern.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I would try using needles a couple of sizes smaller. You could just knit the bodice portion first and try it on the doll. Then you could check to see if it needs any minor adjustments. Once you get that fitted (it's the crucial part), then you can continue with the skirt.


Thank you for taking the time to reply to me I will try this will this be for all her patterns a smaller needle as she does some lovely patterns for the dolls I am hoping to get a 16 inch old tiny tears doll from santa ha ha I am only 70 quite funny 
thanks agin you are the only one who has replied to me 
veram


----------



## knitmoore (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for another great pattern. I have been busy making doll clothes. now if I could just find the self striping yarn! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks a million


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful model ...... Thanks for sharing explanations and bravo.


----------



## wonderfulewe (Feb 15, 2012)

So cute, Thank you.


----------



## dotski (Jul 6, 2012)

I have kept several of your patterns to make for my twinGGDs. My problem is how to fasten some of the tops. Do you put buttons or snaps on them? If so, how to you attach them. I love your patterns. Dot


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute! My friend has a little girl, and I think Julia would love this! Thank you again for sharing your patterns!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns you post! Glad to have them!


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

.Thank you for the pattern I love your patterns.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

You should not have a problem making any of the patterns by Ladyfingers smaller - to fit a 16-inch doll, just try using a #4 US needle and follow the pattern with the same number of stitches. The halter top was first posted on a skating costume, and the top was too narrow for her chest. When I finished the outfit and tried it on the doll - I realized my mistake and had to put some crocheted loops down both sides.
(Go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - AG doll - Skating-Ballerina Costume w/Skates".) See photo below.
The above halter starts with 8 stitches (instead of 4) and is a much better fit.

The Ladyfingers patterns are all designed specifically for little girls (with tiny fingers) to enjoy dressing and undressing their dolls. Therefore, you do not need buttons, snaps, zippers, or Velcro fasteners - just sew the back seam from hemline to neckline - or long pant legs up to turtleneck. Dress the doll FEET-FIRST, and she's ready to go! Occasionally, like the halter dress above, I have a halter top and leave strands of yarn to be tied at the back of her neck. You have the option of sewing on snaps.

Also, on the patterns knit from the bottom-up, you will decrease from the full skirt down to fit the waist, then knit the bodice to the arm holes - dividing into left back, front, and right back. When garment is completed, you will sew the back seam up to 1-1/2 inches from the top, and sew the corner shoulders together (front to back). This will leave a "V" shaped opening at the top - for her puffy cloth body to fit through when dressed feet-first.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Elaine, you do such lovely work, and are so generous to share your time and talents with us. Thank you, I appreciate your patterns very much!


----------



## grammiejh (Mar 14, 2011)

What a wonderful pattern! A perfect dress for Florida dolls! Thanks once again for your generosity. Hope you have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the beautiful patterns! I will be very busy once I start making clothes for my great-niece's AG doll! She will be so excited!!


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you. Love this pattern!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice. You do wonderful work.


----------



## miriam (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks so much Elaine.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

knitmoore said:


> Thanks for another great pattern. I have been busy making doll clothes. now if I could just find the self striping yarn! :thumbup: :lol:


marymaxim.com sells the self-striping yarn and the price is reasonable.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

love it Elaine

Here it is in pdf

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

love it Elaine

Here it is in pdf

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Rhyanna for the PDF for this pattern.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny

You are welcomed.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I always love your designs!! Thank you!!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

You always make the most amazing outfits and are always so generous. Thank You


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks so much! I have been looking for more AG patterns as my great niece loved the ones I made for her for Christmas. Now I have a summer dress for her!
Appreciate your generosity!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Please check Ladyfinger's Elaine's - Doll's Patterns 

for more of Elaine's patterns


----------



## eileenieg63 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's my take on this wonderful pattern! Thank u so much Elaine... it's my new favorite! :thumbup:


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Great job! I like to see knitters take off in their own direction with designs and colors - using the basic Ladyfingers pattern, then adding some cute pattern stitches.
Well done!


----------



## eileenieg63 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## jzwicker (Mar 4, 2012)

Elaine,

Thank you so much for this pattern. My granddaughter will be thrilled! You are the best.

Judy


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

don't forget you can find Elaine's patterns by going to

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

You'll have to scroll through the comments, and usually in the center is a PDF version of the pattern which you can download, print and place in a folder/binder.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Very pretty dolls


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

I just love them all!!!!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi: I really love you doll patterns and I like to print them to save them together but I have a problem with the printing. I can't get rid of the yellow background and it uses up way to much yarn. Is there any way to remove it?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by "not able to get rid of the yellow background".....are you trying to cut and print from the KP website page (yellow background)? 

Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", type in the box..."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"....and click the Search box again. Once you open Elaine's Doll Clothes, scroll down through other postings looking for postings by DAEANARAH. She lists the doll pattern TITLE (in the middle of her postings), followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing. These patterns are printed in white paper, so there would be no yellow background.

Also, you can do a more advanced search.....go to "Search", type in the box...."User Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Tutorials"....then click on the tiny words "advanced options" and type in the box.....Ladyfingers.....then click the Search box below "Ladyfingers". You will find more patterns in this list, plus photos of knitted doll outfits.

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker, So. Calif.


----------



## Mollycat (8 mo ago)

I had a question on sun dress lacy skirt pattern : Row 3 at the end not enough sti to end like that


----------

